
The Alpha AXP, part 3: Integer constants - taspeotis
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20170809-00/?p=96785
======
zlynx
I don't understand why Microsoft went to so much effort to use two
instructions to load a 32 bit value instead of placing it in RAM and loading
it.

Was the RAM load so much of a delay in the pipeline that this hack was
worthwhile?

------
krylon
I get a strange feeling of relief from knowing that non-x86 architectures have
their share of quirks, too, even though I never get close enough to the bare
metal have to deal with such things.

